# Possibly overclocking - First time



## Monkofdoom (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello,

Having battled with doa parts this week I finally have my new PC up and running and I'm considering overclocking. It's not something I've done before but i have read up on it etc. I'm interested in hearing your oppinions about what I could hope to achieve and how successful OC'ing would be for me. I'm not looking to stress my system out, in fact I'm just looking at a low level of oc'ing to maybe bring my cpu to the 3ghz level?

Anyway, the following information should be of use:


Hardware:

1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150981 - Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Socket 775, AM2, AM2+, 939 Processor Cooler
1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127410 - LiteOn 20x DVD±RW Dual Layer & Ram SATA Black Bare Drive - OEM
1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148685 - Coolermaster HAF 932 Full Tower Case - High Air Flow Design - No PSU
2 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148491 - BFG 9800GT OC Edition 512MB Dual DVI HDTV Out Cuda and PhysX ready PCI-E Graphics Card
2 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148818 - Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR3 1600MHz/PC3-12800 XMS3 DHX Memory Kit
1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/142919 - XFX nForce 790i Socket 775 3 way SLI 1600FSB DDR3 onboard audio ATX Motherboard
1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/134072 - Hiper 880W 85% Efficient PSU - Quad SLI Ready, 4x 12V Rails
1 * http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148900 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 2.66GHz Socket 775 1066MHz 8MB (2x4MB(4MB per core pair)) L2 Cache OEM Processor

2 Old samsung 1tb SATA drives










Case fans:
Front : 230x30mm Red LED fan x 1, 700 R.P.M, 19 dBA
Side: 230x30mm standard fan x 1, 700rpm, 19dBA
Top: 230x30mm standard fan x 1, 700 R.P.M, 19dBA
Rear: 140x25mm standard fan x 1, 1200 R.P.M, 17dBA


Temps:
Being on in a hot room for 12 hours, left to idle for 30 minutes: 33 33 32 35
After the 30 minutes of idle I loaded it at 80 - 100% cpu for 30 minutes: 47 48 49 48

If you need any further information then please let me know.

- Monk


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you should be able to enter the bios and simply bump up the Cpu host frequency higher than its currently set 333mhz number to something like 350 at first

if you dont see that .......... give us some screenshots of your bios options 

the overclocking screens primarily


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

also give us a screen shot for your cpu-z tabs of CPU / motherboard / memory


----------

